# Blizzard WTF were you thinking... Diablo Immortal



## chris42393 (Nov 7, 2018)

Blizzcon...Everyone was waiting patiently for a possible Diablo 4 announcment... Instead, we got Diablo Immortal, a phone game... It seems like the gaming community (at least blizzard fans) were pretty pissed! Myself included. The company lost 3.4 BILLION dollars (stock market), in the following days. Ive never seen so much booing at a blizzcon event! I almost felt bad for them haha On youtube they were even trying to re-upload the original trailer because it had so many downvotes (it still does..almost 500k), and they are deleting peoples comments!

Maybe one day we'll get Diablo 4. Im guessing it wont be any time soon though.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Nov 7, 2018)

It was like 11 years between D2lod and D3, Id say you could have quite a long wait as we are like only 4 years or so into the d3 expansion period


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2018)

they should have worked up a presentation of diablo 4, been as vague as possible about a release date, and then, at the end, they should have said "oh, and while you're waiting, we have this little toy for you all to amuse yourselves with."......then it would have been ok, the fans would have been happy, blizzard would have a "future release date"....for a game they may or may not even be developing.....​


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 14, 2019)

diablo immortal is the mobile game right? if that is the case i think they were banking on the mobile market as they are fairly well known for PC games and they started to make more games on consoles as well like OW and D3 and Destiny 2 ( dont know if they had any say in the game itself but they are partnered with activision ). 

they don't remember that mobile games are not a great money maker in the US. in Asia it is but not many US gamers care for mobile games.

if i recall correctly i think the booing was worse or equal when DJ Khalid performed at one of their events. i think it was an OW tournament. i read he is the host of Kids Choice Awards this year and many people are booing him on that as well lol. im not going to say he is good at what he does but he makes stupid money for what he does but for things such as these it is the worst choice or bottom of the barrel to have him as a guest/ entertainer or host.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 15, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> diablo immortal is the mobile game right? if that is the case i think they were banking on the mobile market as they are fairly well known for PC games and they started to make more games on consoles as well like OW and D3 and Destiny 2 ( dont know if they had any say in the game itself but they are partnered with activision ).
> 
> they don't remember that mobile games are not a great money maker in the US. in Asia it is but not many US gamers care for mobile games.
> 
> if i recall correctly i think the booing was worse or equal when DJ Khalid performed at one of their events. i think it was an OW tournament. i read he is the host of Kids Choice Awards this year and many people are booing him on that as well lol. im not going to say he is good at what he does but he makes stupid money for what he does but for things such as these it is the worst choice or bottom of the barrel to have him as a guest/ entertainer or host.


Well, that's what happens when you walk into the room full of people expecting a Diablo 4 and you give them a mobile game (probably free to play with microtransactions). It's not even the game itself that has to necessarily be bad... For all we know, it might the best mobile game ever, but the way they announced it... Like what the hell were they thinking? 

Jacob


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 15, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Well, that's what happens when you walk into the room full of people expecting a Diablo 4 and you give them a mobile game (probably free to play with microtransactions). It's not even the game itself that has to necessarily be bad... For all we know, it might the best mobile game ever, but the way they announced it... Like what the hell were they thinking?
> 
> Jacob


honestly im not a diablo fan but i too expected better. i doubt it will be the "best" mobile game. it will be an okay game for sure but i still think they will lose out on money compared to releasing something like a diablo 4. microtransactions are frowned upon i think this is why tcg are slowly.. dying it's pretty much you buy X amount of packs to get certain cards you want thus you need a steady income to get the best decks to play competitively and unless your parents are into the tcg scene chances are if your younger you'd need to do chores or w.e. just to afford packs where as older people can easily buy boxes of them. it's kinda like microtransactions in a sense that it's basically p2w.

i also feel like mobile gaming is a fad. you look at the past many people don't even play the mobile games that used to be popular. such as farmville, flappy bird ( remember this when people were selling the game on their phones for hundreds of dollars just for a fucking game? and yes they did sell ) etc.. 

why i think mobile gaming sucks? imo the interface/controls are usually bad, screen is tiny. the only pro it has imo is that it is portable and fits in 1 device. it's not like say handhelds hand helds are usually heavier and weirdly shaped.

to each their own though blizzard does make some decent/good games but quality is always #1. you don't have a quality game that is your biggest issue. good graphics won't help, micro transactions won't help, etc.. it's a huge risk but like you said it can actually work/benefit them i personally don't think it will in the long run. i think it will end up like pokemon go where at first many people were playing it and slowly after a few months it died down quickly now very few still play. pokemon is an iconic game though. both tcg and hand helds. anime series idk but they still rake in a lot of money based on the tcg and hand held games for sure.


----------

